# A spot of brazing



## fred55 (15 Aug 2015)

Have made a replacement central heating exhaust pipe mine has rusted away; part of the balanced flue (new ones £340 but they are obsolete so unobtainable: a new boiler £2800 for the size I want !!!!). The new exhaust sleeve needs brazing together - Rivets, nuts and bolts would stop the sleeve from sliding. Can anybody recommend a reasonable mini brazing kit and source of flux and rods. I've done a little brazing years ago and have a collection of fire bricks to make an hearth so what can go wrong ? 
Thanks


----------



## dejaa (20 Aug 2015)

Hi
The cheapest way would be to get one of the Rothenburger superfire2 turbo torches (use the recommended TurboGas). Any plumbers merchant will sell them. Brazing rods can also be sourced at same place or on ebay as can esiflow flux.

As you'll be joining thin metal you might consider silver solder as another option?. By making a paste with the flux and laying a thin layer in the join the sulver solder will run into the join when right temp. reached. Dont overheat.

Hope this helps


----------



## Normancb (21 Aug 2015)

Have a look at CuP alloys. They sell small quantities of rod, flux etc and their web site is full of advice. They also sell kaolin wool mat which is wonderful stuff for hearth insulation. Don't underestimate how much heat you will need if n the job is at all big.


----------



## fred55 (28 Aug 2015)

Thanks you both for your replies - the web site looks good for my purpose.


----------

